

Ask HN: Best Online CS courses? or night class in NYC? - analyticant

I am a recent graduate of the University of Michigan majoring in Economics and Statistics.<p>After a few months working in corporate finance, I realized this is completely and absolutely not what I want to do with my life. I have been a silent reader of hackernews for the past six months and my interest in programming has slowly been on the rise. I would like to give it a try, but my student loans force me to stay at my current job.<p>I have done some research but am just a little lost as to where to start. Are the google search results for online courses legit? I'm not exactly sure if this is the path I want to follow, but I'm willing to give it a good shot and see if I would actually enjoy it. I would ideally like to attend a good programming night class in New York City, available anytime after 5 PM, since I do learn a lot better with an interactive class, but a good online course would be helpful as well.<p>Future plans? I was hoping to incorporate my business background and programming and pursue graduate school for financial modeling and programming…but I want to first see if programming is ultimately my cup of tea.<p>Any suggestions?<p>edit: I did see stanford and MIT's websites for free online course materials. Would this be the best way to start? I wanted to enroll and attend a real CS class where I would be graded. I do not mind paying money for class either.
======
cancelbubble
You might want to take a look at this page. These are some links I've
collected in regards to Stanford and their CS classes.

[http://www.cancelbubble.com/search.php?q=stanford&catego...](http://www.cancelbubble.com/search.php?q=stanford&category=1&submit=Search&category=1)

